# NIE problems



## miclj (Nov 20, 2014)

Ive been in Spain and tried to get an NIE but was told that I needed a job/contract or private insurance to get it, after some time of not finding work I want to start my own business but all the information I find says I need my NIE to do this which is the same problem I had before lol and as Ive found in Spain there is not much help out there 

Any advice would be great


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

miclj said:


> Ive been in Spain and tried to get an NIE but was told that I needed a job/contract or private insurance to get it, after some time of not finding work I want to start my own business but all the information I find says I need my NIE to do this which is the same problem I had before lol and as Ive found in Spain there is not much help out there
> 
> Any advice would be great


You need to make sure that you are asking for the right thing and that you are using the correct form.

Just about anyone can get an NIE for a variety of reasons - and you don't need to be in Spain, have a job, own a property, have money in the bank or any thing like that.


However, if Spain is your main residence, then you will need to get a 'certificate of registration' (which includes your NIE) which does need proof of income or savings and also needs proof of health cover.


----------



## miclj (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi thanks for the help its as I thought it would be, and yes Spain will be my main residence hence the problem. 

I will have to go see someone from the Spanish legal world to discuss all these matters, but its looking like my partner who is Spanish will have to start our business then employ me so that I can have a contract so I can get my NIE which seems a very complicated way of doing things.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

miclj said:


> Hi thanks for the help its as I thought it would be, and yes Spain will be my main residence hence the problem.
> 
> I will have to go see someone from the Spanish legal world to discuss all these matters, but its looking like my partner who is Spanish will have to start our business then employ me so that I can have a contract so I can get my NIE which seems a very complicated way of doing things.


Getting an NIE number is not complicated. Please see this thread number 1 for details
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
More difficult is to get registered on the foreigners EU registration list because you are asked to show that you have a small amount of money and healthcare which are pretty sensible asks anyway.
One of the ideas behind this is that penniless foreigners don't come over looking for work when there is very little to be had, and end up being a burden on the state,
There is a lot of useful info on the sticky including posts about tax, renting, education and even about setting up a business here


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

miclj said:


> Hi thanks for the help its as I thought it would be, and yes Spain will be my main residence hence the problem.
> 
> I will have to go see someone from the Spanish legal world to discuss all these matters, but its looking like my partner who is Spanish will have to start our business then employ me so that I can have a contract so I can get my NIE which seems a very complicated way of doing things.


WHY!

Please see my post #2 - getting an NIE is simple. Just say that you are thinking of buying property and you will get an NIE.

Later on (within 3 months) you can then get organised to get your certificate of registration (residencia).


Really not hard, difficult or complicated at all!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

step by step...

get a NIE number - see snikpoh's post above

register as autonomo & start working

get a copy of your _vida laboral_ when you have worked a month or two & use that to register as resident


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> WHY!
> 
> Please see my post #2 - getting an NIE is simple. Just say that you are thinking of buying property and you will get an NIE.
> 
> ...


Getting an NIE nowadays is not simple in my experience, nor for lots of people, including the OP. It may have been easier in the past but it looks like they are making it much harder. Why? No idea. But it is. So it annoys me when people tell me how it isn't


> hard, difficult or complicated at all!


 when it is for a lot of us.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Helenameva said:


> Getting an NIE nowadays is not simple in my experience, nor for lots of people, including the OP. It may have been easier in the past but it looks like they are making it much harder. Why? No idea. But it is. So it annoys me when people tell me how it isn't when it is for a lot of us.


Having gone to the Police Station twice in Feungirola to be treat like an idiot a friend of mine decided to pay a 'company' to get to sort the NIE for her. It wasn't cheap (worth every penny to avoid going back a 3rd time!) & as if by magic her NIE was issued no questions asked. She was then able to obtain private Health Insurance and again paid someone to sort out her residency. FYI - she is here being supported by a husband working overseas so is contributing more to Spain's economy than she is taking from it. This is a story from the last month. & she arrived as a British expat from another European country so she is not new to this! Our experience in Aug 2013 was pretty similar. Different Police Station (Torremolinos) the same horrendous attitude from the staff.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Helenameva said:


> Getting an NIE nowadays is not simple in my experience, nor for lots of people, including the OP. It may have been easier in the past but it looks like they are making it much harder. Why? No idea. But it is. So it annoys me when people tell me how it isn't when it is for a lot of us.


I'm only telling you (a) How it should be and (b) How it still is from my personal experience!

Yes, I moved here some time ago and things have changed - the NIE certificate only lasts 3 months now, for example. But I have helped many, many people through this process and I can only tell you how it is from my experience which matches EXACTLY with how it should be.


The rules are simple. It could be down to language issues or it could simply be the office/person who attended you.


What we find is that there is still a lot of confusion with some ex-pats. Many are not aware of the differences between an NIE certificate and the certificate of registration (sometimes called a residencia).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helenameva said:


> Getting an NIE nowadays is not simple in my experience, nor for lots of people, including the OP. It may have been easier in the past but it looks like they are making it much harder. Why? No idea. But it is. So it annoys me when people tell me how it isn't when it is for a lot of us.


They are making it harder to deter immigrants from the UK or anywhere else in the EU/Europe from arriving jobless and penniless and becoming a burden on the Spanish taxpayer. It's the norm in most EU states and many people think the UK should adopt the same policy. Not everyone who comes here brings a taxable income sufficient to wipe out the Spanish debt.

Yes, more documentation is required now than previously, in order to ensure the above end result. I agree, it's not always a straightforward procedure. Sometimes that is because the applicants speak no Spanish and get shirty when they find no-one who can speak their language, be it English, German, Russian, Dutch, Norwegian etc. etc. But anyone with fluency in all these languages would be occupying a higher grade job than sitting in an office processing NIE applications. There is also the fact that few immigration or DWP officials in the UK are fluent in any language other than their native tongue (and not always even that, as has been pointed out on this Forum).
Then, many applicants fail to supply the relevant documentation. A rule of thumb is to take with you every official document you possess....passport, birth certificate, bank statements, photos, mortgage/rental documents, marriage certificate...and in four copies.
Then in a few cases there's attitude . I saw this in a minor form when I went for my NIE/Residencia. A British couple arrived with a gestor and abruptly pushed in front of the long queue, only to be told by the very pleasant helpful Spanish woman at the desk to go back to the end of the queue and wait their turn. This puncturing of their arrogance clearly upset them....

So yes, I accept that in some cases and places the application process may require more proofs and supporting documentation than before. But in this age of mass immigration - and the threat of terrorism - does anyone really think that the doors of Spain or any country should be wide open for all and sundry to walk in?
Yesterday's election result in Rochester and Strood would seem to indicate that many people think that entry to the UK for European immigrants should be made more difficult, if not stopped altogether.
There may be Spaniards who think like that about their country's borders.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I disagree that people who arrive here with an income and pay tax are 'putting in more than they take out'.
They land in airports built by Spanish workers, some still under the control of state-owned companies. They drive on roads built by the Spanish taxpayer. They have the protection of the Spanish police and fire service. They enjoy public spaces and amenities supplied courtesy of the Spanish taxpayer.
They are attended in public offices and shops by workers educated at the expense of the Spanish taxpayer. In fact they arrive in a country set up ready made for them by the work, effort and financial input of generations of Spanish people.
We immigrants may pay our way...but that is all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems that NIEs not linked to residence now expire after three months? A friend of mine who is here for six months (his wife has a temp teaching job) needed one to buy a car. He went along to the Extranjería and got a temporary one using his passport and padrón. No need for proof of earnings etc.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I'm only telling you (a) How it should be and (b) How it still is from my personal experience!
> 
> Yes, I moved here some time ago and things have changed - the NIE certificate only lasts 3 months now, for example. But I have helped many, many people through this process and I can only tell you how it is from my experience which matches EXACTLY with how it should be.
> 
> ...


I know the difference between an NIE and registration. My wife is native and speaks Spanish, Catalan and English fluently. My gestor is native too and speaks four languages fluently. None of us have been able to crack the code. How it should be and how it is are different things in my experience. I find it quite patronising to be told how easy it is and made to feel like an idiot for not getting it done.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> I know the difference between an NIE and registration. My wife is native and speaks Spanish, Catalan and English fluently. My gestor is native too and speaks four languages fluently. None of us have been able to crack the code. How it should be and how it is are different things in my experience. I find it quite patronising to be told how easy it is and made to feel like an idiot for not getting it done.


Personally I haven't patronised anyone and in my opinion neither has snikpoh. Neither am I going to lie and say it took me 3 visits, a mountain of photocopies and an argument to get this done, because it didn't!

PS A couple of weeks ago I got a phone call from the town hall. I had to go and confirm that I still live live in this town and at the same address. I went this very morning, produced my passport and Cert. of Reg. (which she called my NIE). The person attending me did the photocopies of these documents. I had to fill in a very simple form with about 4 pieces of info and I was done. I realise not everyone will encounter the same efficiency and simpleness, but if that's what I get, that's what I tell others about!!

Hope you have a better experience in the future

PPS What problems did you encounter? Why weren't you able to get things done in one visit?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS A couple of weeks ago I got a phone call from the town hall. I had to go and confirm that I still live live in this town and at the same address. I went this very morning, produced my passport and Cert. of Reg. (which she called my NIE). The person attending me did the photocopies of these documents. I had to fill in a very simple form with about 4 pieces of info and I was done. I realise not everyone will encounter the same efficiency and simpleness, but if that's what I get, that's what I tell others about!!
> 
> ?


My husband and I both had to do the same around 12 months ago and, like yourself, found it a very simple procedure. Likewise registering our new S1s for healthcare, earlier this week.

In some respects, despite some changes in documentation requirements, things are better now in my town than they were when we first arrrived - there is now a very modern "One Stop Shop" customer service office in our Ayuntamiento, for example, compared to having to negotiate our way around a rabbit warren of offices to find who dealt with what. 

I can only put the difficulties others say they experience down to either differing attitudes from staff in diffferent areas, or, as has been suggested by others, applicants being unsure of what it is they are applying for, how to complete the forms and what supporting documents are required. As others have said, we invariably take along just about every piece of official paper we possess, together with photocopies of same, and so far it hasn't failed us - plus a smile, a polite and courteous approach (and we've always had the same back) and a willingness to wait our turn.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> My husband and I both had to do the same around 12 months ago and, like yourself, found it a very simple procedure. Likewise registering our new S1s for healthcare, earlier this week.
> 
> In some respects, despite some changes in documentation requirements, things are better now in my town than they were when we first arrrived - there is now a very modern "One Stop Shop" customer service office in our Ayuntamiento, for example, compared to having to negotiate our way around a rabbit warren of offices to find who dealt with what.
> 
> I can only put the difficulties others say they experience down to either differing attitudes from staff in diffferent areas, or, as has been suggested by others, applicants being unsure of what it is they are applying for, how to complete the forms and what supporting documents are required. As others have said, we invariably take along just about every piece of official paper we possess, together with photocopies of same, and so far it hasn't failed us - plus a smile, a polite and courteous approach (and we've always had the same back) and a willingness to wait our turn.


In the past I always took a book with me whenever I went to a public appointment ie doctor, passport office, get driving licence, social security office, tax office etc etc. This morning I forgot to take anything with me as in the last 3 years the service has changed so much for the better! (I did have to wait about 12 minutes in a draughty waiting area and it seemed interminable, but it was my fault)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helenameva said:


> I know the difference between an NIE and registration. My wife is native and speaks Spanish, Catalan and English fluently. My gestor is native too and speaks four languages fluently. None of us have been able to crack the code. How it should be and how it is are different things in my experience. I find it quite patronising to be told how easy it is and made to feel like an idiot for not getting it done.


No 'patronising'. Just people telling you about their experiences. I agreed with you that the process now requires more paperwork and I explained why. I also gave some reasons as to why some people might experience difficulties.
My first visit to get my NIE was a total waste of my time and entirely my fault. I hadn't taken the trouble to find out exactly what was required and I spoke very little Spanish. So I took advice -from this Forum - went back with the correct documents and the signed Solicitud downloaded from this Forum and a very helpful Spanish lady who spoke excellent English dealt with my application swiftly and very courteously.

Sometimes you are unlucky enough to get an official with a bad attitude, maybe because s/he has received a high electricity bill, had a row with her/his partner or maybe has had to deal with immigrants who think by arriving in Spain they are doing the country a favour.
That can happen anywhere.

My experience of getting -or rather not at first getting - my residence permit in the Czech Republic was truly horrific.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In the past I always took a book with me whenever I went to a public appointment ie doctor, passport office, get driving licence, social security office, tax office etc etc. This morning I forgot to take anything with me as in the last 3 years the service has changed so much for the better! (I did have to wait about 12 minutes in a draughty waiting area and it seemed interminable, but it was my fault)


I do that...but whenever I've had an appointment at the CdS Hospital Marbella I've never had time to complete the first sentence of whatever I've brought....I've been called before my bum has warmed the seat, usually before the time of the appointment.

They seem to have a practice of calling out names in batches of four or five about fifteen minutes before my appointment time so if you happen to be there in you go to the consultant or whatever.

Incidentally, although the NHS transfers an annual sum to cover my healthcare in Spain, no way does it cover the cost of the building, equipment, training of doctors , specialists, nurses, pharmacists and other staff without which the health service couldn't function for me or anyone else.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Personally I haven't patronised anyone and in my opinion neither has snikpoh.


Post#5 is particularly offensive IMO, especially the last sentence. I find it patronising to be told how easy it is.



> A couple of weeks ago I got a phone call from the town hall. I had to go and confirm that I still live live in this town and at the same address. I went this very morning, produced my passport and Cert. of Reg. (which she called my NIE). The person attending me did the photocopies of these documents. I had to fill in a very simple form with about 4 pieces of info and I was done. I realise not everyone will encounter the same efficiency and simpleness, but if that's what I get, that's what I tell others about!!


No problems with the town hall, but a nightmare with the police.



> What problems did you encounter? Why weren't you able to get things done in one visit?


We have been four or five times so far. I have been asked (at different times) to provide my passport, then + family book, then + marriage certificate (recent copy of course and soon to be out of date again) and lately also details of the course I am studying. The course is learning Catalan. The course inscription and receipt was written in Catalan. They rejected it. They seem to move the goal posts each time we go. Why they should need all this information is a mystery. But that is my experience and not a good one.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> Post#5 is particularly offensive IMO, especially the last sentence. I find it patronising to be told how easy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOps! Just seen that you are posting from Catalonia. They might well have a completely different process as the politicians want to make Catalonia as far removed from Spain as they can. All of the things you mention seem perfectly normal to me in your circumstances except for the rejection of info in Catalan. I thought Catalan was a recognised language above all in Catalonia?!


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think the OP wants an NIE. More likely he wants to apply for residency which does require a job/contract or proof of private medical insurance - *and* (as I understand it) will give him an NIE if he doesn't already have one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> I don't think the OP wants an NIE. More likely he wants to apply for residency which does require a job/contract or proof of private medical insurance - *and* (as I understand it) will give him an NIE if he doesn't already have one.


yes he does - BUT he needs a NIE to register as autónomo & can't register as resident until he can show income or funds

so - as I said

step 1 get a NIE, step 2 register as autónomo, step 3 once he has been working a month or two, use the autónomo as proof of income & healthcare

I personally know several people who have done it this way on the advice of a gestor


----------



## miclj (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts, I understand the reasons why governments work the way they do and there polices, however my opinion is if some wanted to come to my country work and contribute to society financially and not cause any problems I don't see the problem.

The only real annoying aspect of all of this is the lack of help or information from the government everywhere I went and everyone I spoke to basically handed me off to some other department or said I needed certain paperwork only to be told by someone else that the last was wrong. Luckily my fiancee is Spanish so the language is not an issue which is good as trying to understand Spanish bureaucracy is not easy.

I'm sure it will be easy when I find the right place and the right info, I´m going to see a local friend of the family next week who understands the local system and whats where and needed so should be smooth sailing from there hopefully


----------



## miclj (Nov 20, 2014)

And yes I would like to settle here but will settle for an NIE at the minute as I can go from there


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> Getting an NIE nowadays is not simple in my experience, nor for lots of people, including the OP. It may have been easier in the past but it looks like they are making it much harder. Why? No idea. But it is. So it annoys me when people tell me how it isn't when it is for a lot of us.


In the last 18 months, I have been with people twice to obtain a NIE. Neither time could one be simply obtained by asking for one and presenting your passport. You now require an offical letter stating why you wish to obtain one. In the first case the person is swapping a property here for one in the UK and had to take a letter from the Notary which stated they required a NIE to undertake this process and the most recent time was today, one of my friend's children have come out here to spend a couple of months. Their parents own a house here and they want to get the electricity reconnected as the property has been empty for about 6 years. The electricity company require an NIE number for a new contract and so does the bank. They have to provide a letter either from the bank or the Electricity company to obtain their NIE. 
But the good news is I'm now officially Spanish!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Which just goes to show how crazy a place Spain is. 

I've done a few recently and each time the form showing a valid reason was sufficient.


----------



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, do you have a foreigners Dept at your local town hall? I just got my NIE and the woman in the foreigners Dept here in Nerja helped us fill in all the forms. We then handed them in at the police station and went back the next day to collect our numbers, no problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

For me the point here is no one's trying to be patronising or is interested in making someone else look stupid, or at least_* I *_don't think people are trying to do that.
But,as hopkins says, things are different all over Spain so the anecdotes about the process being easy are just as valid as the ones about it being difficult, surely?


----------

